
Show HN: WhenLambo – new crypto trading platform demo - whenlambo
https://whenlambo.trade/demo
======
whenlambo
Long story short, it has a bunch of awesome unique features that’ll make your
trading life much easier.

1\. Color coded market overview, so you can see coins price movements without
clicking through all charts.

2\. Automagical calculation of all your portfolio numbers, profits and loses
__, __average buy prices (even cross-currency!), etc. No more Excel, no more
manual calculations — forget it!

3\. Best charting solution from TradingView. And moreover, you can trade right
on the chart!

4\. Carefully crafted notification system will notify you via Telegram about
major coins price movement, significant changes of your portfolio, and manual
alerts that you‘ve set. You can stop watching every tick of your assets‘
prices. We‘ll take care of it and inform you upon important moves.

5\. Evaluate your trading performance just by looking on automagically
calculated gains from trades. In percents, in coins, in USD. (And it’s even
bidirectional! If you sell 1 BTC for $8000 and bought back for $7000 — it will
show you that gain of ~0.14 BTC.)

6\. And it’s mobile ready. You can trade on the go, anytime, anywhere.

7\. And it‘s well-secured! All the sensitive data is stored highly encrypted.
And 2FA.

8\. Currently, Binance only. More exchanges to come soon.

ABOUT SECURITY:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17252443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17252443)

